# Too big for RS? *Need Help*



## lithiumka (Jul 31, 2008)

Ran across a good deal on an RS but I’m skeptical. Currently I’m 6'4 and 270, but I'm afraid that I might be pushing the limits on carbon. 

I've got a ventana el padrino mtn bike that I love, but this would be my first road bike, so I don't want to get anything that I’ll be bringing home in pieces. A buddy of mine who is 230 and a serious biker (he can fly and rides a soloist) thinks I’ll do fine on carbon and will likely only be busting spokes, but again he is 40lbs lighter.

I expect I'll get back down into the 240s before the end of the summer, but I'll never be below 230, so should I be looking at steel/alum frames?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Height wise, you should have no problem fitting a RS for your needs. Your weight may offer some challenges. Your buddy is onto something when he mentions the wheels - components other than the frame will probably fail before the frame itself. The RS is a semi-compact frame that results in quite a bit of exposed seatpost. It comes with a carbon seatpost and I would recommend getting a stronger and stiffer aluminum model, like the Thomson Elite.  Similarly, the fork that comes with the RS is an all carbon job and you might look into getting something stronger with an aluminum steerer. 

I think the frame can handle your weight, but let's let other people weigh (pun) in. 

Good luck!


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I have topped out at about 265 on my Performance bought Scattante CFR. Clearly not the highest grade of carbon; but, it has held me up for close to two years now. Stock wheels were Shimano WH 561 with 16/20 spokes. (Radial in the front and 2x in the year) How I never popped any spokes, I will never know. I did recently find tiny hairline cracks where the spoke meets the rear rim. (Hope warranty fixes it). 

Having said that, I am of the belief that you should do fine on the RS, but definitely consider a Clydesdale wheel. ( I would seriously consider the seatpost swap, too.) I recently upgraded to DT's RR1.2 w/ 240s hubs 32/32 3x. Best move yet. I'm planning to move into an RS in the future and, I believe, should be fine as the engineering and quality of carbon is a different level than the CFR I currently ride.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

I am almost confident that you would be fine.....-besides lifetime warranty-... my biggest concern fitting you on a road bike would be getting a wheelset strong enough. As long as you dont go anything light, with as many spokes as possible you should be ok

In terms of brute tensile strength carbon outperforms steel


----------



## oski19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just an fyi.....I started the spring(March) at 275lbs and I have ridden Fulcrum racing 5's and they have held up great!


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm 6'4" @ 220 to 240 depending on the time of year. I have 2500 miles on my RS without a problem. I went with a set of DT RR 1.2 wheels to handle my weight, which I think would be your only problem.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

oski19 said:


> Just an fyi.....I started the spring(March) at 275lbs and I have ridden Fulcrum racing 5's and they have held up great!


Where do you buy Fulcrum wheels at? Is there an online source?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Where do you buy Fulcrum wheels at? Is there an online source?


Almost all online dealers of any decent size sell Fulcrum wheels.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=1786

http://www.cbike.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=125

http://www.glorycycles.com/fulcrumwheels.html

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?cat=Fulcrum Wheels

Ebay always has good deals to be found on Fulcrums too.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

Cervelo says their bike frames are tested over 450lbs weight load.


----------



## fliowa (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a bianchi 928 coast to coast (carbon frame). When I bought it last July I was 267lbs. I am now 208 lbs and the frame has held up well. I have no doubt that the cervelo rs would work for you. I think the 61 cm frame would be your best bet.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I am 6'4" (mostly legs) and 200lbs. I ride a 61cm RS with 20mm spacers under a 120x10 stem (upwards) and have no problems with the drop from saddle to bar (and 
I show lots of post and have about 1-2" drop from saddle to bar). I have been ridden Reynolds Assault wheels for 2500 miles and no problems, but would not recommend them for anyone much heavier than me.


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

hey MCF, I am also looking into a road bike such as yours.....I am pretty much the same size as you and would love to see some pics of your ride


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Horrible pics..*

Here are some horrible pics...one before MS150 and one with me finishing MS150...


----------

